# EMT National Training



## Gastudent (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey all I just took the pratice NREMT basic test that EMT National Training offers. It cut me off at 77 questions, and when I looked at the sections of the test I had a 90% in Medical/OB 91% in Tramua 84% in Airway/Respitory 71% in Operations and 73% in Cardiology. I am just wondering if anyone out there has took both the EMT National Training test and the NREMT Basic, and if you found them similar in difficulty and content. If anyone could answer this for me I would be very greateful thanks in advance.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 7, 2013)

Used it for NREMT-P, can't comment about their EMT-B stuff but the questions were similar in difficulty if not more difficult than the actual exam. Difficult either because of content, lack of a good answer or a vague question. 

Passed the NREMT-P first time around in 80 or 81 questions and about 45 minutes. I've always been a good test taker though so I'm sure that helped as well. 

From reading posts on here it seems like people tend to score higher on the NREMT than they do on the practice exams but there's always exceptions to that rule. 

Ops is a tough section for the simple fact that there's usually only a few questions on it so you have to get them all correct to score high enough to pass the section.


----------



## Gastudent (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks for the response. It is good to know that the questions are similiar to the NREMT. I am sure if their paramedic test is good for the NREMT, then the Basic test will be good for it aswell.


----------



## MedicJenna (Apr 8, 2013)

Hey GA, I actually used EMTprep.com for my studies. I found it very useful. I am an instructor at a local community college here in Oregon and now I send my students there. What did you like best about EMT Nat Training?


----------



## Gastudent (Apr 8, 2013)

I like the rationales they give, and they show you were in the NEMS standards that they get them from. The money back guarantee is good as well. But I will see how well I really like it after I take the NREMT B in a couple weeks.


----------

